# Type S 80 Watt Transformer



## Lionel2037 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi guys I just got this transformer today off ebay but I noticed the speed knob is kind of hard to turn and the reverse button doesn't really go down smooth like the whistle button. Can I open it up and see what's going on in there? Also kind of confused about what post to connect the two wires from a lockon for a basic oval layout. Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You connect the track common to U and the track center rail to A. Take the four screws out in the bottom and remove the knob, the case will slide off.


----------



## Lionel2037 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey John thank you for the advice, I'm gonna do that when I get home. Ill post some pics of the inside soon.


----------



## Lionel2037 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well got the transformer apart and fixed the speed knob contact in the inside easy fix.


----------



## Lionel2037 (Dec 2, 2012)

What would the other post b and c be used for?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The other posts are fixed voltages for accessories. Apparently, between A & B is 5 volts and between A & C is 14 volts.


----------



## Lionel2037 (Dec 2, 2012)

I was wondering what I could clean the face of the transformer with?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's tricky, with the lettering there. I'd start mild, then work your way up ...

Polishing toothpaste
Mr. Clean Magic Eraser
Mild/Fine ScotchBrite pad with some GooGone

Go gentle, though ... always checking to make sure you aren't loosing the lettering.

TJ


----------



## Lionel2037 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks TJ for the advice I appreciate it.


----------



## traschka (Dec 24, 2013)

I have this same transformer from a set my dad gave to me which is from 1947. It doesn't seem like I am getting enough juice to run the train. The accessory switches work but when I turn the throttle knob there is no train movement and te accessories dim. Is there anything I can do for this or is it just time for a new transformer?

Thanks


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think A should be to the outer rail and U to the center rail. Otherwise, the accessory voltages are referenced to the center rail and not the outer rail.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

traschka, if the accessories dim when you turn up the voltage for the train, you have a short somewhere. The power drawn by the short reduces the power available for the accessories.


----------



## traschka (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------

